# Weekly Competition 2016-49



## Mike Hughey (Dec 7, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *F R F2 R' U R2 F U' F'
*2. *R' F' U2 F R2 U' F' U
*3. *U2 R' U' R2 U' R' U' F
*4. *F' R' F2 R2 F' R U2 R' U2
*5. *F R2 F2 R' F' R' U' R' U

*3x3x3
1. *L2 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D' B2 D' R2 U2 L R B' R' F2 R' B' U' L
*2. *L' F2 D2 L' R2 B2 F2 U2 L' D2 B2 F D L2 B F' R D2 B' R
*3. *R2 B2 L2 B2 D L2 D2 F2 D R2 F U2 L D B F' U F2 L2 U
*4. *L U2 L U2 R D2 R U2 L2 F2 R2 F R D B L' D2 F2 U2 B'
*5. *F U2 B' D2 R2 D2 B2 U2 F' D2 R' D' F L D' B2 D' L2 F' R'

*4x4x4
1. *D' U Fw Uw L2 R2 D2 Fw Uw2 Rw F2 L' R' Fw2 R2 D' B Fw' L' F2 D Uw' Rw' U B2 F2 D2 B2 D U R B2 Fw F' Rw' R' D' Uw U B2
*2. *Rw' F' Uw' F' U2 B2 Fw' Rw2 D' B Fw Rw2 F Uw' Rw Uw F2 Rw2 Uw2 U' B2 F R Fw2 F2 L2 Fw2 D2 U2 Fw Uw F2 Rw' Uw2 U' Rw R F' Uw U'
*3. *U2 B' U' Rw B' U2 Rw' F R' D U2 L2 Uw' L Rw' B Fw Rw U Fw D F2 Uw U L2 Fw L' Rw2 F L Uw2 F D' F L' Rw2 D' U' Fw Uw'
*4. *B2 D B2 U' Fw2 Rw2 Fw F' U B L2 Fw2 D F2 R' D' B Uw2 Fw2 L D' U2 L F' Uw2 B2 U Rw' Fw2 Uw2 U' F2 Rw' D B2 F2 U' Rw' R D
*5. *F2 L F L Rw B' R' F' Uw2 B' Fw F2 Rw D' Uw' U2 Fw' L' D Uw2 B Rw R' F2 Rw D' Rw B2 F L' R D' L' D2 Rw D2 Fw2 Uw' B Uw2

*5x5x5
1. *Rw2 B Uw2 Fw R U Bw' Fw2 D' Dw' Bw2 D2 Uw2 U B2 Uw2 L2 Fw' Lw' Bw D Uw2 U' Lw Dw' Bw2 D' B L D2 F2 L' Uw' Fw' Uw2 L Dw2 L F2 D L2 D' L Lw B2 L' Fw2 Uw2 Lw2 Rw B2 L' Dw2 F2 D' Bw' Uw L2 Fw F
*2. *F' Dw Rw Uw' F' D' Dw R' F' L' Dw2 B Dw' Rw2 U2 F' Dw Uw' Bw' Dw2 Lw2 B Bw2 L2 Bw2 R2 F' Rw2 Bw L2 R2 F2 D Uw2 Fw Lw Rw D' B2 R2 Fw' R2 Bw L' U B2 D' Lw Fw Uw2 R' Bw' Fw F' U' Rw' F2 Uw' B2 F
*3. *D' Dw B' Uw' L2 Fw' D' Uw2 U' Bw Lw' D2 Dw B' D' Dw' Fw Uw' Lw D2 Dw Uw2 B2 D2 F2 D R D' R U' Lw R Uw2 R F2 L' F2 R' U' Lw2 R' B2 Dw L' Lw' Rw B R Uw Rw Dw Lw2 B2 F' L Fw R Bw F' D
*4. *Dw U2 R Fw Lw2 Rw' Bw' L2 Dw2 Lw Rw' F2 Lw' Fw' U' Rw2 Bw2 L Rw' R' Fw' D' Rw' U B' Rw Bw2 Rw2 F2 L2 Dw B Lw2 Bw Lw2 Rw' Dw2 L B2 Dw' B F' Dw2 B' D' Rw2 Fw2 Lw' Dw U2 Bw' L2 D' Dw2 Uw R D' U2 Fw' R
*5. *Dw Rw F' Uw U L' Dw' U2 R' U Rw Dw Uw2 U2 B' Dw Lw' R2 B Bw L2 Rw Fw2 Dw' L' Rw B' L2 Rw D2 Dw2 F D Uw' Lw D' Dw' R Dw' F L' Dw' F' D Dw Fw F Uw2 R Dw2 R Uw' L2 Bw F D' R B2 Dw2 Rw'

*6x6x6
1. *F' L' 3R2 U' 2B' 2L2 3R2 3U2 2U' F 2L R2 2B2 F2 2U2 U F2 3U 2F' 3U' B D2 F' 3U' 2U' 2B 3R 2B 3U2 3F 2R D' B2 2B2 2U2 2R' R2 2F L 2R' D2 2U U2 F 3R 2B' 3F2 2L2 2D2 3F L2 B' 2L 2R' 3U2 3F 2D' 2L 2U' B 2B2 F2 D2 U B' 3U2 R2 3U 2F2 L2
*2. *2R 2B 3F' 2L' 3F' 2F 2D 2U' 2B2 2F L' D2 U 2R D' 2D2 U2 2F2 2R2 D2 2D2 2B' R 3U' 2U B2 2B 3R2 3F L2 2L2 2D2 3F2 U2 2R2 2D2 2R2 2U 2L' 2R2 2D' F 3R 2B 2D2 U 2L' F2 D2 2D B' F 2D' 2U2 2F' U2 B 2R 3U2 3F 2L' 2U' 3F 2D' 3R' U2 2L 2D' 2F' U
*3. *3U' 2U2 2R' 3U 2B' 2U B 2U' 2L 3U' 2U L' 3R2 R2 B2 2B' L F2 D 3R2 U' L2 2L2 3F2 L 2D' 2U 2R' 3F2 2R' R' 3F2 2F 3U2 B' L R2 3F2 F' 2D2 3U' 2U' 2R B 2F2 F' D F' L' 2L' R' 2U2 B' 2F F R2 B2 3F' U' 2B2 3U2 U2 2F' 2U2 2L2 3R 2B 2D' 3U' R
*4. *2L 2D' 3U 2U U2 2B' 3F 2F2 2L' R2 3F 3R2 2B 3F2 2R' 2F2 2L 3R2 3U' 2U' 2R' F' 3R' 2D L2 2B F D2 2D2 U2 L' U' 2B 3R2 2D2 3F' R2 B' 2F' D2 2U 2L' 2F2 L 2R' B2 2B2 3U' 2L2 3R 2F 3R2 2B' 2D' L 2B2 R' 2D' 2B' R2 F2 2L D 3F 2L' R2 2B 3F' 2U2 3F2
*5. *D' 2U2 2F2 2U2 U 2R2 F2 L2 3R2 F' 2D' U2 3R 3U' R 2B' D' 2R' 3U2 2L' 2D 3U 2U' 3F2 3R2 R 2U2 U 2L2 2R B2 2U' U' 3F' 3R' B' 2B2 U 2B2 U' 3R2 2F' F' 2U2 U' 2F F2 2U' L' B' 2U2 3F2 F2 2R2 2F 2D' B' F' 2D' 2F 2L 2F D2 2D 3R2 2D 3U 2B' 3U2 2L

*7x7x7
1. *3R 2D2 2U' F2 R' 3B 2D' L' 3D' 3B' 3D L2 3U' B' 3F' R2 2U2 2L 3D' 2B' U2 R2 D' 3F2 2L' 3B' 3F' R' 2D 3U' 2L B U2 2F2 F' 3L' 3R 2R R2 3U2 U 2L' 2B' 2U2 2R' 3B' F 3U' 2R2 R 2F 2L2 3L 2B' 2U2 3R' 2R' U2 B 2F L2 B2 3L' 3R 3B2 U2 2B2 2R 2U 2F 3R2 U2 2R F 3D2 2F' D2 B' 2B' F' R' D2 3D' 3U U2 2F2 2L' B' 2F 3D2 2F 3U R2 2U' 3F 2F2 3U 3L2 D' 2D2
*2. *3U2 3R 2D2 3L' 3R D 2D 3U2 2U' 3L2 2U' U2 L' R2 2B2 3L F L' R 2B' 3U2 3F' 2L U2 B 3F 3U2 B' L 2R 2B' 2F' 2R2 2U L' 2R2 3D B' 3B2 2U2 2B L U2 3B 2L 2B 3D2 3U' F 3L' 2R' F' L 3U 3R2 2F' 3D2 R' 2D 2L' U' 3R2 2D' 2R' 3F2 2F' U 3F F' U2 B 3R 2R' 3U2 3B2 2D2 2R' 2B 3U2 3F' 2D2 3D U2 2L2 R2 D' 3D U' 2B 3B2 2R2 U' 2B 3F2 L' 3R' 3D2 3L 2B2 D
*3. *R D2 3U2 2B2 3L R' U' 3L2 F2 2L' R' B' D' 2D2 B2 2B2 3B L F' 2R U F2 R2 3U 3B 3D' 3R2 B' 2B2 3B2 2U2 L 2R2 2F2 2U 3F 2U 2L2 3L' R' B2 3F 2F2 L 3D2 3L 2R' 3F' U' 2B' 2F 3L' U 3B D 3U2 2U2 L2 3R2 B2 2U' U2 F2 2D 3U2 B 2F' 3U2 3R2 D2 3L R 2U 2F F' D 2D 3F2 2R' 2B 2F2 3R 2D 3F' 3D' 2U U' 2B 3F' L' B' 2R 2D2 2L 3R D2 3U' 2U U' 2F
*4. *F2 2R D' L2 2D' B2 2D R' 2D 2L2 B 3B' F2 3U2 3F 2L2 3R' 3D' 2B2 U' 2R2 2D 3D 2R F2 L 3L2 2U U' B 2D' F2 R2 2B F' 2D' B 2F2 L' 3B 3D' 3L' F D' 2D2 U 2B2 L' F 2U 2F2 3U 2U B 3L 3R 2R' 3B2 3F' R D 3U' 2B 2L2 3F 3L' 3D2 2L' U' B R 2D' 3U2 2R2 U 2R2 2D 2L' 2D U L' 3B2 L' 2L2 2R2 2B 3R 2R D2 2L' 3F2 2L 3U 3B U2 R 3D 2U 3F' 2F
*5. *3L F' 2D' 3D2 3U L' 3R2 R2 2B2 2R2 2B2 3R D2 3U 2U' B' F2 D' 3F R D' U' 3B2 F2 D' 2F R2 3B' D' 3L2 D 2D 2U' U2 2L 3R2 F L2 2L' 2U' 2B2 2F R 3F D' 2B 3R2 B' F' 2U2 L R 3B' F2 2D 3R2 R D' 3D' 2U U' 2B2 3F 3R' 2B 3B2 F' R' 2D' B' 2D' 2B 3D2 2L' D 2L' 2U F 2L 2B 3R2 3U2 U2 F 3R2 B2 3D2 2R2 2F' 3U' U 2L 2D 3D2 3U2 F2 L' 3B' F2 2U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U F R' U2 F2 R U' R' U'
*2. *R' U2 R' F' R2 U F U2 R2
*3. *F' R' F' U2 R2 F U' F R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D2 F L2 B' R2 F' L2 B' U2 R2 D2 L F U L' F' R B2 R' D' U
*2. *F2 D2 U2 L' F2 L' R2 F2 R' B2 D2 F' L' U B' L2 R U' L' R
*3. *L2 D2 F' D2 R2 F' L2 F' U2 B D F U' R D' B' U2 F2 U' B' R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw Uw' F2 Rw' B2 F L Rw' Uw Rw2 R' Fw' D L' F' L U Rw Uw Fw Rw U2 L2 Fw R2 U F' L' B' L B L' R' Uw U' F' Uw' B' D2 R'
*2. *L2 D2 U B R Uw2 Rw D Fw L' Fw F L R' Fw2 R' B F' L' Rw' R2 Uw U B L B' F' D2 Uw2 U2 B' Uw2 Rw Uw L Fw' R' Uw2 L B'
*3. *B Fw2 F Rw2 Uw2 Rw B2 D' B' Fw2 Uw F2 L2 Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw B Fw2 L' Rw' R U B Rw2 Fw' D Fw' L2 Uw2 U2 Rw' D2 R2 D Fw Uw2 U' Rw' D

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw' Lw2 Fw2 Rw' B' Rw R' U F D' Uw U B' Uw2 L2 Lw' Fw' F2 Rw F Lw' Uw B2 Fw Dw2 Uw Lw Bw' U' L2 B' Bw L' B2 F' Rw2 R2 F Rw2 Bw2 D Lw Rw' R' Bw U2 R Bw' Uw' R Bw' F' Dw L Bw' F U' Bw' F U'
*2. *Uw' U2 Fw' D2 Rw' D' B' Uw2 Rw U2 B2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw' F L2 Lw' Bw' Dw2 L Fw R2 F2 Dw2 F2 Rw' D Uw U2 L Rw B2 L D2 Fw2 Uw' B2 F' L F' Lw' U' L2 B' R2 B' Dw2 Fw2 L Lw' Rw B2 U2 L' Fw F2 Uw2 Rw B' Fw'
*3. *U2 R' Fw Dw Fw' R Fw2 U' Bw Dw' Lw2 F2 U Bw U' B' R2 Uw Lw Bw' Rw' Dw' Uw2 Fw' U2 B' F2 L2 Lw Uw2 F2 Uw2 L Rw' Fw2 Rw D' Dw' B' L F2 D2 Dw2 Fw2 L Lw B' Bw' F' Dw2 L2 F2 Lw2 Uw2 R2 D Lw2 U' L' Bw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *3F' L2 2L 3R 2R2 R' 2B' F' D2 3U2 L 2L' 2R' B 2L' B 2B 2U2 B2 R' U 2F2 2L B' 3U B' 2R' 2D' 3R 2B D' U' 2B 3F' 2F' F' D B' 2B' F2 2R' D' F' 2L' 3R' R' B 2B 2F' 3U' F 2D2 B' 3U2 2U' 3F2 3U 3F' 2L' R B' F L U' 2B 2D' 2R2 2F2 D2 3U'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2B' 3F' 2F2 U 3L R' 2F' 3D' 3U2 B 3R 2F' D2 2D2 3D2 3U U L' D B2 3L' B' 2U L 2R' 3B' 2L2 D2 2F D 3R 3U B L B' 2R2 3D' B2 2B D' R' 2F2 3U' 3L 2D2 3D' L' 3L2 3F2 D' 3R' 2U2 3R2 U 3B 2F R 3B2 3F2 2F 2D' L2 D2 L2 3U2 2U' L 3L2 2D' 3U' 3L2 3U' 2U U2 2L 2D' 2U L 2L' 3D' 2R' 2F2 U B' F 3U2 3L' 3F' 2U2 U' 2L' 3D 3U2 2U2 2B' 3L2 R2 2D2 3D 3U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D2 R2 D' U' L2 U R2 B2 R2 U' F2 R' B L' R' U' R2 D' L F'
*2. *R2 F2 B2 U2 L' F' R' U D' F U F2 L2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 D' R2 U2
*3. *R2 U B2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 R2 F L2 R B2 D' B' F2 D2 L F R'
*4. *D2 R' F D F' R2 L' D F' L2 F2 B2 U2 F2 L F2 R2 U2 R
*5. *B L2 B D2 F' R2 D2 B2 F' D2 F U F2 R' D2 B D L U2 R U'
*6. *B' U2 R' U' R2 B D L' U D L2 F' R2 D2 B L2 B' U2 L2 U2 F2
*7. *L2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 R F2 L R2 D L U' B L B2 L2 F2 R2 U' F'
*8. *F2 R' L' D F L B R D2 R' U F2 B2 U2 R2 B2 R2 U F2 U' R2
*9. *L' F2 L' U2 B2 F2 L' D2 L2 D2 R' F' D B2 R F' D2 B' L' F' R
*10. *U R F B2 L' F B' U L F U' F2 L2 U' F2 L2 F2 L2 B2 U2
*11. *F2 R2 F2 D F2 D R2 F2 U2 L2 U2 R F' R2 B D' R' B U2 B U'
*12. *L2 B R F2 R U' L' D L F2 L2 F' B2 R2 U2 F B R2 L2 U2
*13. *R F2 R' B2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F2 L U' F2 R2 U2 B' D2 L' B2 U'
*14. *D2 L2 F U2 B' R2 B' R2 D' L B L U' B2 L R D' B' U R2
*15. *D' B2 R2 D' L2 D' R2 F2 R2 F2 U L B D' R' U2 B2 F D' L2 R'
*16. *B2 L' D2 B2 F2 L2 R U2 L' B2 R' D' F2 D B2 F D B' U F
*17. *F' D2 L2 B' D2 L2 F U2 R2 F2 U F D2 R' B L' R2 B R B F'
*18. *U F2 U' L2 U L2 U' B2 U2 B2 U2 F' L2 U' R F2 U L F2 L' R2
*19. *R' L U D' L F U B D F' U F2 L2 U2 D B2 R2 D B2 U L2
*20. *R F2 L B2 L' D2 U2 L' U2 B2 L' D' B2 F U B D2 R' D U L
*21. *B2 D' B2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 D B2 F2 L' B U L U2 B D R2 D' F
*22. *D2 B2 D2 B L2 B2 U2 F D2 F2 L2 R' D R' F D' U L' F' D' U2
*23. *B2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F L2 F2 R2 B' L2 U' F D' R D' B2 L D L2 U
*24. *L' B2 R U2 L' D2 B2 L' U2 R2 D2 U B2 R D2 U' R2 B' D F U'
*25. *R2 U' F2 D R2 F2 D2 L2 B2 D U2 F L' B2 U L' D' U F U R'
*26. *R2 D' F R' U' R L2 F B2 R' F' U2 B' D2 B2 R2 L2 B' R2 F2 R2
*27. *L2 R2 D' U' R2 U R2 F2 D' B' R' D2 B2 U2 R' F R D' F U2
*28. *B2 U2 F2 D B2 L2 U' L2 D' F2 U L F L2 B2 F U' B2 F L D2
*29. *L2 U F2 L2 D2 U' L2 F2 U L2 U' F' L F D2 U R' U' L2 B D
*30. *L2 R2 D2 F D2 F L2 U2 B' L2 F2 L' U2 F D B D2 U2 F R' U'
*31. *L2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D' F2 U' R D' R' B F2 R U2 L F L2
*32. *R L B R' L F U B' R2 L' U R2 L2 U' L2 B2 D F2 L2 D B2
*33. *R2 B' R2 F D2 U2 F' U2 B R2 F2 R' D B U2 B L' R2 U' F
*34. *U2 B2 D2 F2 R D2 L' F2 L2 B2 F2 U L R2 D L' R U2 B U' F'
*35. *F R2 D2 B' U2 B U2 R2 D2 L2 U2 L D U2 R' U' B2 F' U' L2 U'
*36. *F U D' F B R' L2 F2 R F L2 U F2 D' B2 U B2 L2 D B2 D2
*37. *U2 R F2 D R2 F' B2 D' R2 B2 R U2 L U2 R2 U2 F2 R2 D2
*38. *F' U2 B' F' D2 U2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 D' U' L U L2 U2 F' L' R' F'
*39. *B2 U2 R2 D L2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 U R D2 B F' D' L U' B U B'
*40. *R2 U B2 D L2 F2 R2 D B2 U L' U B R B' U2 F' U R2 B' U'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B2 U L2 D F2 D2 F2 R2 U' B2 L2 F' U2 L' B2 L U2 B L' U' B2
*2. *R' F D' L F' R' B R' D2 F' D2 B2 D R2 B2 D B2 R2 L2 U' D2
*3. *R2 B U2 L2 F' D2 U2 F2 D2 B' F2 L' B2 U B R D' B R2 U' B2
*4. *R D2 R2 B2 F2 R F2 L U2 R' F R' U2 B2 D U' B' D2 R' F2 U2
*5. *R D2 B2 L' R2 F2 L' B2 U2 R F' D2 L2 F2 D' F L' B2 F'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *U' R2 F2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R F L2 D' F2 D' F' L B2 U'
*2. *U2 L2 D2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 U R2 U B' D' F2 D2 L' F U' F2 L R
*3. *B2 D' U' R2 B2 F2 D' B2 D R B F' U F' R B' F2 L' B
*4. *B2 D2 L2 U2 F' R2 F U2 B R2 F2 R U2 L' D' U2 F2 L' D B L2
*5. *B2 U2 R2 U2 R2 D' F2 D' F2 R2 B2 F D2 L U F' L R' D R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *D2 F2 U2 D F2 L' B' L2 D L U2 D2 R F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 U2 D2
*2. *R2 B2 D' R2 D B2 D B2 D F2 L2 F' U B F U2 R U R2 F' R
*3. *F2 R2 F2 D2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F2 D U' B L' U R' U L2 B2 F L' D2
*4. *B R' L2 B2 D F' L B U' R F2 R L2 B2 L D2 R' U2 L' F2
*5. *F2 U R2 F2 U F2 D' B2 L2 B2 F2 L' F' L B D2 U' L' R2 B U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 R F' U B' L2 B2 L D2 L2 R U'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *U R' F2 U2 R' U2 R' F R' U'
*3. *U2 L U B U F2 B2 U L U' D F2 D L2 D R2 U2 L2 F2 U
*4. *L' D R F2 U2 Rw B L2 D L' B F' Rw' Uw L' Uw' F D' B' R2 Uw' B Fw F2 U' R B Fw2 L Rw2 Fw2 L2 Uw' U' Rw2 R Fw L2 Rw Uw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *U R' F' R U' R U2 F'
*3. *U R2 B2 L D F2 B2 L F B R2 D2 B' R2 B' L2 D2 B2 L2
*4. *Rw Fw' D2 R F2 L2 Rw Uw' U Rw2 R' B Fw F Uw' L2 B' F L Rw2 Uw F2 L2 Rw' R2 Uw2 U' Fw' L2 U2 B Rw R2 U2 F L2 Rw2 Fw2 U L'
*5. *L2 R2 Fw' Dw' R' D F2 Rw2 Fw' L B2 U' Fw' L Rw Dw L2 Bw' R' B Dw Uw2 U' R' D' Dw2 Uw2 U' Fw Uw2 Bw' L2 U L' B' Lw2 R2 Dw2 U' Bw Lw2 U Lw' R' Uw U' Bw Rw Dw' Uw2 U' Lw2 U' Lw' R' D' U B' L' B2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=6,d=-3 / dUdU u=0,d=2 / ddUU u=-5,d=-1 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / UUdd
*2. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=6,d=-3 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-3 / UUUd
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-4 / dUdU u=4,d=-2 / ddUU u=4,d=2 / UdUd u=-2,d=1 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=5 / dUUd
*4. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=-2 / UdUd u=-3,d=2 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=4 / UdUd
*5. *UUdd u=4,d=-2 / dUdU u=-5,d=4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-5 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=5 / Uddd

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U L B' U' L R' B U' r' b u'
*2. *R' U L' U B R L' l' r' b u'
*3. *L' B U' L R B R' L' b u
*4. *L B' U' R' B U L' B' r b u
*5. *L R U R U' L' B R' l' u'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (-4, 2) / (4, -2) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, -2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 3) / (0, 6)
*2. *(-3, 2) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0) /
*3. *(1, 6) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (6, 1) / (-3, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 4) / (6, 0)
*4. *(-3, 2) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (-4, -5) / (6, 0)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb
1. *R D L' R D' L' U D R D' U'
*2. *R' L D' U' L' R L' R U' D' U'
*3. *D R U' R' U' R' U D U' D' U'
*4. *R' L' R U L U' R U' D' U'
*5. *D L' U' L D U' L' R' U D' U'


----------



## Heart_Johnson (Dec 7, 2016)

for now:

*3x3*: 16.17, 13.60, 17.29, 11.47, 14.23 = _14.67_
*OH*: 20.12, 25.83, 22.72, 18.57, 22.56 = _21.80_
*3bld*: 43.64, 40.30, 54.13 = _40.30_
*4bld*: 4:10.14, 4:50.17, dnf = _4:10.14_
*5bld*: dnf,


----------



## big_moe5 (Dec 8, 2016)

2x2:6.60, 5.33, 5.29, (4.94), (6.61) = 5.75

3x3:21.17), (18.78), 21.01, 18.95, 20.08 = 19.99

4x4:2:28.78), 2:10.70, 1:48.57, (1:46.27), 2:09.25

3x3 One Handed:1:01.90), 46.83, 54.94, (34.25), 41.64 = 47.91

2x2+3x3+4x4 Relay: (2:50.31)

Megaminx:2:21.35), 2:15.33, 2:8.71, (2:3.64), 2:14.47 = 2:12.70

Pyraminx:13.83), 10.73, 12.91, 9.37, (8.92) = 11.15

square-one:1:1.93, 48.94, 48.77, (41.18), (1:5.74) = 53.31

skewb:8.14, 10.12, (5.21), (12.03), 9.03 = 8.91


----------



## One Wheel (Dec 8, 2016)

*Square-1*: 1:46.70+, 2:27.26, (1:04.67), 1:52.35, (2:38.74) = *2:02.11

2-3-4 Relay*: *2:46.21*: 13.26, 38.50, 1:54.45

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *6:11.22*: 10.12, 43.11, 1:51.48, 3:26.50

*4x4x4*: 1:50.03, (2:15.30), 1:49.09, 1:51.00, (1:47.04) = *1:50.04

2x2x2*: 11.31, (10.52), 13.71, (21.98), 10.66 = *11.90*


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 8, 2016)

*3x3: *(19.49), 21.04, 22.64, (24.72), 22.17 = _*21.95*_
*2x2: *6.97, 5.77, (7.27), 4.93, (4.64) =_* 5.89*_
*3x3 One Handed: *56.81, (1:08.85), 1:05.61, 1:02.73, (53.64) =* 1:01.72
Pyraminx: *12.94, (10.71), (14.49), 11.77, 13.82 = _*12.84*_
*Fewest Moves: *_*54 Moves*_:
F' R D' F B2 R U B - Cross
F' U2 F - F2L 1
U' L F' L' F - F2L 2
U2 B U2 B' - Setting up to pair last F2L while solving the other
R' U2 R U2 L U L' - F2L 3 (this is where it's bad)
U' B' R B R' - F2L 4
F R U R' F' U F U2 F' - 2look Oll with a shortcut
U2 F' U' F R2 u R' U R U' R u' R2 - PLL


Pretty good 3x3 avg considering I'm barely sub-25 global. Good 2x2 and meh OH. I should really try to actually practice pyraminx so I can eventually be decent. I kept getting half-decent (at least for CFOP) FMC solutions but I didn't know how to reconstruct them and I ended up having to go with my backup (which felt shorter then it ended up being), feelsbadman.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Dec 8, 2016)

no 2-7 relay? no Kilo?


----------



## CornerCutter (Dec 8, 2016)

*2x2: *6.87, 7.33, 7.38, (8.71), (6.78) = *7.20
3x3: *22.86, 19.23, 22.14, 23.47, 22.14 =* 22.38
2-3-4 Relay: 4:06.87
3x3OH: *1:16.52, 1:02.29, 1:52.72, 1:31.49, 2:17.56 = *1:33.58
*
My 3x3 is very bad, I got lots of sub-20 averages this week. 

Didn't warm up at all on the OH.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 9, 2016)

Extra scrambles for Multi:
41. D L2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 B' U B F2 R F' L2 R2 U2 B
42. B2 U F2 R2 D' L2 R2 U L2 D' R2 B D B L D' R2 F' D R' U2
43. L2 D L D L2 B2 L U' B' L U' D R2 D B2 R2 D R2 D' L2 B2
44. B' U2 R2 F' D2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 F' U' B' D' B2 L B L R' F2 U2
45. R2 D' L2 F2 D' B2 L2 R2 F2 D R2 B' R F' U F D F2 L' D2 L2
46. L' D L F' R2 F2 U' R F' U' R' B2 L2 F2 D2 R2 D2 R' F2 R D2
47. D2 U2 L' F2 L2 F2 D2 R B2 D2 F' R' B2 D' U2 L F U' L' R
48. B U2 B2 R2 F L2 D2 B2 F' L2 F' L U L' F D L2 D' L R2 U
49. R2 U2 F2 D2 F2 D' R2 D U2 F2 L' F' U' R2 F2 D2 B R U' B2
50. D2 B' L2 F' U2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D' R F2 D B2 R2 U2 F' L


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Dec 9, 2016)

222: 4.59, (6.21), (4.01), 5.78, 4.75 = 5.04
333: 12.28, (11.73) 13.43, 13.70, (17.35+) = 13.14
444: 59.21, (1:00.82), 56.41, 58.09, (52.21) = 57.90
555: 1:56.59, 1:52.55, (1:57.66), 1:38.09, (1:28.11) = 1:49.07
666: 3:40.18, 3:43.82, 3:34.87, (3:28.68), (4:01.05) = 3:39.62
777: 5:34.96, 5:45.71, (5:01.69), (6:01.39), 5:49.05 = 5:43.24
Mega: 2:15.88, (2:01.49), (2:16.66), 2:15.55, 2:10.47 = 2:13.97
Pyra: 11.69, 7.31, (16.78+), (6.04), 9.29 = 9.43
Skewb: (11.00), 10.91, (6.85), 10.06, 9.90 = 10.29
SQ1:
OH:
2BLD:
3BLD:
2-4: 1:24.53
2-5: 3:15.62


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 10, 2016)

2x2: 4.51
3x3: 14.64
4x4: 1:13.08
5x5: 2:20.56
6x6: 4:45.44
2BLD: 1:07.02
3BLD: 3:44.70
4BLD: DNF
5BLD: DNF
MBLD: DNF
OH: 20.14
Feet: 1:13.26
MTS: 1:10.33
FMC:
2-4 Relay: 1:42.99
2-5 Relay: 3:47.70
Megaminx: 1:29.43
Pyraminx: 7.93
Skewb: 10.02

Time to fail in BigBLD!


Spoiler: All Times



2x2x2: 4.39, 4.48, 4.63, (5.21), (4.08) = 4.51

3x3x3: 14.44, (16.26), 14.74, 14.72, (11.43) = 14.64

4x4x4: (1:04.33), 1:21.98, (1:29.00), 1:05.21, 1:12.04 = 1:13.08

5x5x5: 2:21.28, 2:25.60, (2:36.80), (2:06.89), 2:14.80 = 2:20.56

6x6x6: 4:37.63, (4:32.16), 4:45.02, (5:04.81), 4:53.64 = 4:45.44

2x2x2 Blindfolded: 1:07.02[30.69], 1:10.76[40.61], DNF(1:22.02[-]) = 1:07.02

3x3x3 Blindfolded: DNF(3:43.08[2:47.28], 3:44.70[2:45.64], DNF(3:26.90[2:28.90]) = 3:44.70

4x4x4 Blindfolded: DNF(35:25.92[28:47.27]), DNF(31:45.41[25:38.10]), DNF(22:14.80[17:25.94])

5x5x5 Blindfolded: DNF(57:25.86[36:30.84]), DNF*, DNS = DNF
*I was too tired, memoing really slowly and just gave up halfway though. I then fell asleep.

3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded: 0/6 1:00[~52]
Someone interrupted me during memo, so I stopped the timer for about 30 seconds while they asked some questions.
Do you consider this appropriate/acceptable behavior for this competition?

3x3x3 One Handed: 20.18, (24.00), 19.60, 20.64, (18.84) = 20.14

3x3x3 With Feet: 1:11.45, 1:17.04, (58.30), (1:30.84), 1:11.29 = 1:13.26

3x3x3 Match The Scramble: 57.93, (1:32.58), (54.52), 1:21.48, 1:11.57 = 1:10.33

3x3x3 Fewest Moves:

3x3x3 + 2x2x2 + 4x4x4 Relay: 16.18 + 8.34 + 1:18.45 = 1:42.99

3x3x3 + 2x2x2 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 16.64 + 4.69 + 1:17.14 + 2:09.23 = 3:47.70

Megaminx: (1:20.62), (1:38.96), 1:27.91, 1:30.60, 1:29.77 = 1:29.43

Pyraminx: (11.42), 8.23, (7.46), 8.07, 7.47 = 7.93

Skewb: 11.18, (13.15), 9.42, 9.43, (8.98) = 10.02



Spoiler: Unfinished Scrambles



*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 R F' U B' L2 B2 L D2 L2 R U'


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Dec 10, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> no 2-7 relay? no Kilo?



Kilo is a good idea (I would do it) but I don't think many people would do 2-7


----------



## Agguzi (Dec 10, 2016)

3x3 Ao5: 22.172
(28.830), 22.445, (19.659), 21.270,, 22.801

2x2 Ao5: 5.935
(8.413), 6.191, 7.612, (2.238), 5.222


----------



## mysteriously dyslexic (Dec 10, 2016)

Cube used: Valk 3 M
ao5: 28.87
Times: 25.94, 26.71, 33.35, 26.56, 33.78


----------



## muchacho (Dec 11, 2016)

*2x2*: (11.14), 4.92, 7.67, 8.78, (3.79) = *7.13
3x3*: 22.30, 19.13, (22.49), (16.46), 18.31 = *19.92
3x3OH*: (39.20), 36.24, 35.62, (28.66), 29.36 = *33.74* // 2 consecutive sub-30 solves for first time
*Square-1*: 1:14.70, (2:01.69), (1:02.69), 1:29.57, 1:39.82 = *1:28.03*


----------



## ConfusedCubing (Dec 12, 2016)

2x2: 6.60, 7.34, (8.95), 5.22, (4.75) = 6.39
3x3: 17.83, 15.44, 17.97, (13.51), (19.90) = 17.09
4x4: (2:07.97), (1:16.51), 1:24.11, 1:31.89, 1:25.54 = 1:27.19
Pyraminx: 13.28, 10.95, 9.83, (7.99), (16.57) =11.36
Skewb: (19.54), 11.77, 16.67, (9.42), 13.69 = 14.05
3x3 OH: (29.31), 30.89, 29.56, 31.32, (37.47) = 30.60
2-4 Relay: 1:39.14


----------



## Alea (Dec 12, 2016)

*2x2:* (5.87), (8.39), 7.62, 6.19, 7.23 =>*7.02
3x3:* 18.81, 21.31, (21.64), 19.70, (16.96) =>*19.94
4x4:* (1:44.04), (1:08.71), 1:21.40, 1:29.04, 1:23.42 =>*1:24.63
5x5:* 2:47.67, (3:02.91), 2:48.97, (2:33.60), 2:44.77 =>*2:47.14
6x6:* 7:26.29, (8:57.77), 7:31.97, (6:13.45), 6:38.47=>*7:12.25
7x7:* (10:47.18), 10:35.95, 10:31.93, (9:28.16), 10:36.53 =>*10:34.81
OH:* 30.37, (50.71), 27.10, 28.60, (26.01) =>*28.70
Relay 2-4: 1:50.25
Relay 2-5: 4:47.80
Mega:* (2:04.38), 2:10.11, 2:35.03, (2:59.90), 2:20.71 =>*2:21.95
Pyra:* 10.63, (13.95), (8.99), 10.68, 9.40 =>*10.24
Skewb:* (14.99), 11.69, (7.16), 14.68, 10.76 =>*12.38*


----------



## Bogdan (Dec 13, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 6.13, 6.48, 6.64, (5.85), (6.75)-> *6.42
3x3x3:* (14.59), 15.38, (17.51), 15.89, 16.17-> *15.81
4x4x4:* 1:12.45, (1:29.59), 1:23.51, (1:07.11), 1:17.01-> *1:17.66
5x5x5:* (2:16.07), (2:33.81), 2:20.89, 2:33.08, 2:24.81-> *2:26.26
7x7x7:* (7:25.24), 8:06.22, 7:54.57, 8:16.92, (8:46.55)-> *8:05.90
2x2x2BLD:* DNF, 1:29.02, 1:28.24-> *1:28.24
3x3x3BLD:* 3:58.14, DNF, 4:12.03-> *3:58.14
3x3x3OH:* (39.09), 33.84, 36.99, (33.12), 35.23-> *35.35
3x3 MTS:* (1:11.92), (DNF), 1:38.20, 1:28.84, 2:07.57-> *1:44.87
234*-> *1:39.90
2345*-> *4:30.00
megaminx:* 2:46.11, 2:29.98, (2:52.84), (2:29.61), 2:30.88-> *2:35.66
sq-1:* 37.56, (DNF), (34.82), 55.37, 47.56-> *46.83
skewb:* (13.51), 11.43, 8.30, 8.38, (7.03)-> *9.37

FMC:* 34 moves


Spoiler



Solution: F R' U' D L D' R2 D L' D' L' D2 L' B' U' L U' L' B D2 B' U B D2 B' L F U R U' R' F' U F

premove F
F R' U' * R2 L' D2 L' B' L(cancelled) //2x2x3
L'(cancelled) U' L U' L' ** U L //f2l-1
F U R U' R' F' U //all but 5 corners
undo premove

insertions: * D L D' R2 D L' D' R2 (2 moves cancelation)
** B D2 B' U B D2 B' U' (2 moves cancelation)


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 13, 2016)

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
DNF, 42.14, 28.07

*Skewb*
7.70, (8.22), (5.85), 6.25, 6.43 = 6.79 average


----------



## okayama (Dec 13, 2016)

*FMC:* 21 moves 


Spoiler



Scramble: B2 R2 D2 L2 U2 F L2 B2 U2 R F' U B' L2 B2 L D2 L2 R U'
Solution: F R' U' R2 L' D2 L2 B' L2 U2 F' U' F U' F' U2 L' U2 L U2 F2

10 min solution.

Pre-scramble: F2

c/e pair: F
1st square: R' U' R2
2nd square: L' D2
3rd square: L2 B' L2
F2L minus 1 slot: F'

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F L2 B L2 D2 L R2 U R F'

F2L minus 1 slot: F2
Finish F2L: U2 L' U2 L
LL: U2 F U F' U F U2 F'
Correction: F L2 B L2 D2 L R2 U R F'


----------



## Loiloiloi (Dec 13, 2016)

okayama said:


> *FMC:* 21 moves
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Great job! That's a really clever solution


----------



## okayama (Dec 13, 2016)

Loiloiloi said:


> Great job! That's a really clever solution


Thanks! I hope I'll get such a solution in a solve of official mean of 3.


----------



## kbrune (Dec 13, 2016)

*2x2: 6.38*
5.40, 6.09, 8.11, 6.03, 7.02

*3x3: 19.08*
17.24, 18.94, 18.93, 21.51, 19.37

*4x4: 1:27.03*
1:33.13, 1:29.12, 1:18.74, 1:21.03, 1:30.95

*5x5: 2:37.38*
2:39.88, 2:25.22, 2:37.14, 2:47.04, 2:52.66

*6x6: 6:14.54*
5:43.22, 5:46.40, 6:44.82, 6:30.66, 6:26.57

*2-3-4 Relay*:* 1:59.02*

*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:03.75*

*OH*: *50.11*
41.18, 1:09.31, 50.28, 58.86, 1:02.20

*Pyraminx*: *13.48*
12.56, 14.47, 13.09, 16.67, 12.88

*Skewb*: *19.58*
17.57, 25.90, 16.28, 17.43, 23.74

*Sq1*: *3:00.89*
4:46.89, 3:36.14, 2:40.75, 2:39.79, 2:45.77

*FMC*: 42 moves



Spoiler: FMC



* F R' L' U' F----------------------- 1X2X2
L U2 L' D' F R2 D' L' -------------- 2X2X3
F2 U2 F' U F' U' F2 --------------- F2L-1
U2 F' L' U L U F U' F' U' ---------- L5C
* F2 # R F' L' F R2 F' L ---------- insertion
# B2 R F' L' F B2 R F R2 --------- insertion


----------



## kbrune (Dec 13, 2016)

okayama said:


> *FMC:* 21 moves
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Clearly I have much to learn for FMC. I don't understand your solution. Nice result though!


----------



## emolover (Dec 13, 2016)

4x4: 54.42
52.76, (51.55), 56.74, (1:05.30), 53.76
I dropped the ball on the 4th solve.
Mega: 1:24.97
(1:21.43), 1:29.35, 1:23.34, 1:22.23, (1:45.70)
Clock: 22.16
20.23, 19.20, (29.73), (19.15), 27.05


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 13, 2016)

Results week 49, congrats to Georgia, woops, I mean jaysammey, Torch and cuberkid 

*2x2x2*(35)

 1.76 WACWCA
 2.65 G2013
 2.81 cuberkid10
 2.85 pantu2000
 2.87 asacuber
 3.32 Torch
 3.73 Tx789
 4.02 DGCubes
 4.27 jaysammey777
 4.50 GenTheThief
 4.54 Skefull
 5.02 username...
 5.04 Ordway Persyn
 5.21 bogdan1234
 5.74 big_moe5
 5.89 Loiloiloi
 6.21 jotak7
 6.28 ThomasJE
 6.34 Agguzi
 6.38 kbrune
 6.39 ConfusedCubing
 6.42 Bogdan
 6.55 [email protected]
 6.98 Enigma615
 7.01 Alea
 7.12 muchacho
 7.15 LipeCarneiro
 7.19 CornerCutter
 8.12 mickael
 8.24 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8.50 Bubbagrub
 8.94 theos
 11.89 One Wheel
 12.27 Jacck
 16.73 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(38)

 9.72 cuberkid10
 10.67 pantu2000
 11.25 Torch
 11.98 jaysammey777
 12.00 G2013
 12.40 Skefull
 12.66 asacuber
 13.14 Ordway Persyn
 13.21 username...
 13.81 DGCubes
 14.63 GenTheThief
 14.67 Heart_Johnson
 15.36 Perff
 15.74 jotak7
 15.81 Bogdan
 17.08 ConfusedCubing
 17.81 Tx789
 18.29 bogdan1234
 18.65 LipeCarneiro
 19.08 kbrune
 19.91 muchacho
 19.94 Alea
 20.01 big_moe5
 20.19 mickael
 20.36 CubingGenius
 20.77 [email protected]
 21.06 Deri Nata Wijaya
 21.95 Loiloiloi
 22.17 Agguzi
 22.38 CornerCutter
 26.85 Bubbagrub
 27.71 theos
 28.87 mysteriously dyslexic
 29.14 mckael
 31.28 Enigma615
 33.32 tjp8153
 35.99 Jacck
 41.51 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(21)

 35.66 cuberkid10
 44.04 G2013
 46.34 pantu2000
 48.87 jaysammey777
 53.33 Torch
 54.42 emolover
 57.90 Ordway Persyn
 58.47 Tx789
 1:01.91 jotak7
 1:05.49 username...
 1:07.08 LipeCarneiro
 1:13.08 GenTheThief
 1:17.66 Bogdan
 1:24.62 Alea
 1:27.03 kbrune
 1:27.18 ConfusedCubing
 1:35.02 Bubbagrub
 1:50.04 One Wheel
 2:02.84 big_moe5
 2:13.53 MatsBergsten
 2:28.85 theos
*5x5x5*(12)

 1:23.67 cuberkid10
 1:30.37 Torch
 1:44.87 jaysammey777
 1:49.08 Ordway Persyn
 1:56.25 Tx789
 2:20.56 GenTheThief
 2:26.26 Bogdan
 2:36.61 LipeCarneiro
 2:41.35 kbrune
 2:47.14 Alea
 4:12.19 MatsBergsten
 4:25.46 theos
*6x6x6*(9)

 2:49.12 cuberkid10
 2:58.50 Torch
 3:39.62 Ordway Persyn
 3:43.63 jaysammey777
 4:45.43 GenTheThief
 5:27.58 LipeCarneiro
 6:14.54 kbrune
 7:12.24 Alea
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:35.19 Torch
 5:38.94 jaysammey777
 5:43.24 Ordway Persyn
 8:05.90 Bogdan
10:34.80 Alea
*3x3 one handed*(19)

 20.00 cuberkid10
 20.14 GenTheThief
 21.80 Heart_Johnson
 22.42 Torch
 23.94 jaysammey777
 24.56 asacuber
 28.16 Tx789
 28.69 Alea
 30.59 ConfusedCubing
 32.46 CubingGenius
 33.74 muchacho
 35.35 Bogdan
 36.96 LipeCarneiro
 37.75 G2013
 45.46 big_moe5
 57.11 kbrune
 1:01.72 Loiloiloi
 1:08.13 Enigma615
 1:33.58 CornerCutter
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 45.83 DGCubes
 1:13.26 GenTheThief
 1:37.27 jaysammey777
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 22.80 Torch
 26.12 MatsBergsten
 28.07 DGCubes
 33.58 jaysammey777
 38.69 Deri Nata Wijaya
 58.82 Jacck
 1:07.02 GenTheThief
 1:28.24 Bogdan
 1:53.17 Enigma615
 2:48.86 theos
 DNF asacuber
 DNF G2013
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(9)

 40.30 Heart_Johnson
 57.47 G2013
 1:25.41 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:26.80 Torch
 1:29.66 MatsBergsten
 2:58.48 jaysammey777
 3:44.70 GenTheThief
 3:58.14 Bogdan
 4:32.01 Jacck
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(6)

 4:10.14 Heart_Johnson
 6:54.15 MatsBergsten
12:11.22 Jacck
 DNF Torch
 DNF jaysammey777
 DNF GenTheThief
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(6)

13:38.98 MatsBergsten
20:54.37 Jacck
 DNF Torch
 DNF kamilprzyb
 DNF GenTheThief
 DNF Heart_Johnson
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

24/26 (57:42)  kamilprzyb
14/17 (60:00)  Keroma12
11/13 (59:23)  Deri Nata Wijaya
5/7 (37:57)  MatsBergsten
0/6 ( 1:00)  GenTheThief
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 41.53 jaysammey777
 45.13 G2013
 1:10.33 GenTheThief
 1:44.87 Bogdan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 49.90 cuberkid10
 1:04.75 G2013
 1:11.42 jaysammey777
 1:15.71 Torch
 1:24.53 Ordway Persyn
 1:34.22 asacuber
 1:39.14 ConfusedCubing
 1:39.90 Bogdan
 1:42.99 GenTheThief
 1:47.12 LipeCarneiro
 1:50.25 Alea
 1:59.02 kbrune
 2:46.21 One Wheel
 2:50.31 big_moe5
 2:58.91 theos
 3:02.69 Enigma615
 3:08.14 MatsBergsten
 4:06.87 CornerCutter
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:05.95 cuberkid10
 2:46.28 Torch
 3:00.12 jaysammey777
 3:15.62 Ordway Persyn
 3:47.70 GenTheThief
 4:13.24 LipeCarneiro
 4:30.00 Bogdan
 4:47.80 Alea
 5:03.75 kbrune
 6:11.22 One Wheel
 7:59.37 theos
 8:12.93 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(1)

 1.56 jaysammey777
*Master Magic*(1)

 5.38 jaysammey777
*Skewb*(18)

 5.29 asacuber
 6.69 cuberkid10
 6.79 DGCubes
 7.78 Tx789
 7.84 Torch
 9.10 big_moe5
 9.37 Bogdan
 9.87 jaysammey777
 10.01 GenTheThief
 10.16 Bubbagrub
 10.29 Ordway Persyn
 12.38 Alea
 14.04 ConfusedCubing
 18.80 Kenneth Svendson
 19.58 kbrune
 20.83 theos
 26.27 MatsBergsten
 28.03 Jacck
*Clock*(3)

 8.50 jaysammey777
 17.41 Torch
 22.16 emolover
*Pyraminx*(17)

 3.55 DGCubes
 5.18 cuberkid10
 5.75 Torch
 5.91 jaysammey777
 6.76 Tx789
 6.87 asacuber
 7.92 GenTheThief
 9.43 Ordway Persyn
 9.63 bogdan1234
 10.24 Alea
 11.00 big_moe5
 11.35 ConfusedCubing
 12.84 Loiloiloi
 13.48 kbrune
 15.25 Bubbagrub
 16.52 Jacck
 42.38 MatsBergsten
*Megaminx*(12)

 1:11.71 cuberkid10
 1:14.53 jaysammey777
 1:24.97 emolover
 1:29.43 GenTheThief
 1:34.64 Torch
 1:49.48 Tx789
 1:58.16 LipeCarneiro
 2:12.84 big_moe5
 2:13.97 Ordway Persyn
 2:21.95 Alea
 2:35.66 Bogdan
 4:00.26 theos
*Square-1*(14)

 10.81 Raptor56
 13.55 DGCubes
 16.35 cuberkid10
 21.06 Tx789
 25.26 jaysammey777
 26.49 Torch
 30.25 LipeCarneiro
 43.76 Bubbagrub
 46.83 Bogdan
 53.21 big_moe5
 1:28.03 muchacho
 1:36.77 Jacck
 2:02.10 One Wheel
 3:00.89 kbrune
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(9)

21 okayama
31 guusrs
34 Bogdan
35 Torch
38 G2013
39 theos
40 jaysammey777
42 kbrune
54 Loiloiloi

*Contest results*

292 jaysammey777
290 Torch
259 cuberkid10
221 GenTheThief
177 Bogdan
172 Ordway Persyn
166 G2013
161 Tx789
138 asacuber
135 DGCubes
128 MatsBergsten
128 Alea
123 LipeCarneiro
121 kbrune
106 big_moe5
97 ConfusedCubing
97 pantu2000
79 Heart_Johnson
78 Deri Nata Wijaya
75 username...
70 kamilprzyb
67 theos
66 jotak7
63 Jacck
63 Skefull
61 Loiloiloi
59 bogdan1234
54 muchacho
53 Bubbagrub
41 Keroma12
39 Enigma615
37 emolover
37 WACWCA
33 One Wheel
32 Agguzi
31 [email protected]
31 CubingGenius
30 CornerCutter
29 Perff
27 mickael
20 ThomasJE
19 okayama
18 guusrs
18 Raptor56
9 mysteriously dyslexic
8 mckael
6 Kenneth Svendson
6 tjp8153


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 13, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> no 2-7 relay? no Kilo?



Noted at least. We have problems changing anything at all right now.

@GenTheThief: not really , I know how you feel (it's happened to me lots
of times the last nine bld-cubing years).


----------



## asacuber (Dec 13, 2016)

notbad 9th place


----------



## Alea (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi, I don't see my results in the 2-4 and 2-5 relays.


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 13, 2016)

Maybe I should try this again. Can't remember the last time I did it.


----------



## Keroma12 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sorry I'm late.

Multi BLD: 14/17 in 1:00:00.
It was actually 15/17 in ~1:00:03 
Still second best attempt by far.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 13, 2016)

MatsBergsten said:


> 290 jaysammey777
> 288 Torch
> 
> 257 cuberkid10
> 219 GenTheThief



Shoot, so kinda close to podium
If only I had done better in BLD...

Still pretty cool


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 15, 2016)

Schmidt said:


> Maybe I should try this again. Can't remember the last time I did it.


We know you almost always did this before. This year though: week 1, 3, 4, 7, 18 and 27 

@Alea: Skip the Relay word or place it after 2-4 / 2-5 and the program will get it .
Now I have to edit it first (done for this week)

@Keroma12: your Multi is in


----------



## Schmidt (Dec 16, 2016)

Wow! I have already competed in more than 10 % of the weeklys this year


----------



## Alea (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks, I'll try to think of it by now.


----------

